# Romex or BX in NYC, Queens



## ranzerox (Dec 18, 2021)

Can romex be used inside a basement in NYC Queens? The home was built in the 40's and there seems to be BX everywhere. Thanks


----------



## patrickjames (Dec 18, 2021)

ranzerox said:


> Can romex be used inside a basement in NYC Queens? The home was built in the 40's and there seems to be BX everywhere. Thanks


 
*334.10 Uses Permitted*

Type NM and Type NMC cables shall be permitted to be used in the following, except as prohibited in 334.12:

One- and two-family dwellings and their attached or detached garages, and their storage buildings.
Multi-family dwellings permitted to be of Types III, IV, and V construction.
Other structures permitted to be of Types III, IV, and V construction. Cables shall be concealed within walls, floors, or ceilings that provide a thermal barrier of material that has at least a 15-minute finish rating as identified in listings of fire-rated assemblies.
Informational Note No. 1: Types of building construction and occupancy classifications are defined in NFPA 220-2018, _Standard on Types of Building Construction,_ or the applicable building code, or both.

Informational Note No. 2: See Informative Annex E for determination of building types. [NFPA 220, Table 4.1.1]
Cable trays in structures permitted to be Types III, IV, or V where the cables are identified for the use.
Informational Note: See 310.14(A)(3) for temperature limitation of conductors.
Types I and II construction where installed within raceways permitted to be installed in Types I and II construction.


*(A) Type NM*

Type NM cable shall be permitted as follows:

For both exposed and concealed work in normally dry locations except as prohibited in 334.10(3)
To be installed or fished in air voids in masonry block or tile walls


*(B) Type NMC*

Type NMC cable shall be permitted as follows:

For both exposed and concealed work in dry, moist, damp, or corrosive locations, except as prohibited by 334.10(3)
In outside and inside walls of masonry block or tile
In a shallow chase in masonry, concrete, or adobe protected against nails or screws by a steel plate at least 1.59 mm (1/16 in.) thick and covered with plaster, adobe, or similar finish


----------



## ranzerox (Dec 18, 2021)

Do these regulations apply to NYC, they cite the state of Georgia. Thanks


----------



## patrickjames (Dec 18, 2021)

You may want to check out up.codes and find the codes that you are looking for. It's a pretty good site to find codes. You may want to contact the AHJ also.


----------

